# Problemas Meteohub e RMS300



## canais (18 Mar 2009 às 10:34)

Caros alguem me pode dar uma ajuda ...

O meu meteohub está a perder a ligação com a estação consecutivamente. O erro é o seguinte:

logger (18.03.2009 09:04:39): connect station 0 (RMS-300).
logger (18.03.2009 09:07:11): no signal from station 0 (RMS-300) for 150 seconds, station restarted.
logger (18.03.2009 09:09:39): error while doing bind (port 5500): Address already in use
logger (18.03.2009 09:09:39): error while doing bind (port 5555): Address already in use
logger (18.03.2009 09:09:39): error while doing bind (port 5558): Address already in use
logger (18.03.2009 09:09:39): error while doing bind (port 5559): Address already in use

Não sei se o problema está na estação ou no meteohub, mas assim não consigo fazer nada. O meteohub apenas sai deste ciclo com um reboot para voltar ao erro 2-3 horas depois.

Alguem tem alguma sugestão? 

Obrigado.


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 10:46)

canais disse:


> Caros alguem me pode dar uma ajuda ...
> 
> O meu meteohub está a perder a ligação com a estação consecutivamente. O erro é o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Olá Canais. 

Qual é a tua versão do Meteohub?


----------



## canais (18 Mar 2009 às 11:07)

Lightning disse:


> Olá Canais.
> 
> Qual é a tua versão do Meteohub?



Viva,

Aqui vai a versão:

Linux Kernel: 2.6.21.7  132 BogoMIPS, 30 MB RAM, NSLU2 (133 MHz) 
MeteoHub: Version 4.1f ©2009 by Boris Pasternak, info@meteohub.de 
System ID: eCcM Limited Demo Version, 13 days left 

(Ainda está em demo ...)


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 11:28)

canais disse:


> Viva,
> 
> Aqui vai a versão:
> 
> ...



Experimenta instalar o último update que saiu, aqui neste link:

http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=240&Itemid=29 (a versão é a 4.1f).

Se o problema continuar, diz qualquer coisa.


----------



## canais (18 Mar 2009 às 11:54)

Lightning disse:


> Experimenta instalar o último update que saiu, aqui neste link:
> 
> http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=240&Itemid=29 (a versão é a 4.1f).
> 
> Se o problema continuar, diz qualquer coisa.




Já está instalado. Vamos ver se estamos no bom caminho.
Obrigado.


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 11:57)

canais disse:


> Já está instalado. Vamos ver se estamos no bom caminho.
> Obrigado.



De nada. 

Se o erro persistir é só dizeres. Afinal um dos fortes desta comunidade é o espírito de entre-ajuda. 

P.S.: O update que instalaste (como deves de ter lido na página do meteohub) corrije alguns bugs, logo, se o problema fôr da versão anterior, então está resolvido. A mim aconteceu-me isso. Tinha um bug tal como o teu, e quando instalei o novo update esse bug simplesmente deixou de existir.


----------



## canais (18 Mar 2009 às 12:08)

Lightning disse:


> De nada.
> 
> Se o erro persistir é só dizeres. Afinal um dos fortes desta comunidade é o espírito de entre-ajuda.
> 
> P.S.: O update que instalaste (como deves de ter lido na página do meteohub) corrije alguns bugs, logo, se o problema fôr da versão anterior, então está resolvido. A mim aconteceu-me isso. Tinha um bug tal como o teu, e quando instalei o novo update esse bug simplesmente deixou de existir.



Já agora  ... porque razão o sensor 0 não aparece nos THB e apenas no TH? Devido a esta diferença não há forecast nos dados vindos do meteohub!


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 12:13)

canais disse:


> Já agora  ... porque razão o sensor 0 não aparece nos *THB* e apenas no *TH*? Devido a esta diferença não há forecast nos dados vindos do meteohub!



Desculpa, mas "não apanhei" esta.  THB? TH?


----------



## canais (18 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

Lightning disse:


> Desculpa, mas "não apanhei" esta.  THB? TH?



O sensor interno da estação deveria ser tido como um THB (thermo + hygro + baro) o que produz informação de temperatura, humidade e forecast.

E no meteohub apenas aparece TH (thermo + hygro). 

isto segundo a documentação do meteohub, possivelmente será a estação [RMS600] que não exporta essa informação


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

canais disse:


> O sensor interno da estação deveria ser tido como um THB (thermo + hygro + baro) o que produz informação de temperatura, humidade e forecast.
> 
> E no meteohub apenas aparece TH (thermo + hygro).
> 
> isto segundo a documentação do meteohub, possivelmente será a estação [RMS600] que não exporta essa informação



E é exactamente isso que se passa.


----------



## docbee (18 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

update 4.2rc3 should fix the "bind" errors - hopefully


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

canais disse:


> Caros alguem me pode dar uma ajuda ...
> 
> O meu meteohub está a perder a ligação com a estação consecutivamente. O erro é o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Presumo que sejas tu quem tem a estação da Avenida de Roma, em Lisboa.
Pelo menos pelos dados que apresentas...


----------



## canais (27 Mar 2009 às 21:33)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Presumo que sejas tu quem tem a estação da Avenida de Roma, em Lisboa.
> Pelo menos pelos dados que apresentas...





Olá, sim sou eu. 
A temperatura já está a funcionar, apesar da localização do sensor ainda não ser a melhor e o meteohub agora funciona como um relogio suiço.

Agora só tenho de pensar como vou pendurar os restantes sensores na varanda do apartamento! Vai ser dificil, não sei se valerá o esforço para obter resultados muito pouco reais


----------

